# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Jan 8th



## Eric (Jan 5, 2017)

* 


 

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Jan 8th*
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Jan 8th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


* 

 *


----------



## Cory (Jan 5, 2017)

Will this be a Schwinn themed ride by chance [emoji23]. If so I'm prepared.


----------



## 58tornado (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm in..


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 6, 2017)

You know I'm in!!


----------



## Cory (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in! Can't wait to ride with my friends. Now I have a choice to make.....
Decisions 



Decisions


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 7, 2017)

Kickstands up at 10:30 am Sunday morning.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 8, 2017)

Gonna miss this one.2 hours each way and my buddy just cancelled.no biggie,always next month.hope it warms up here so I can ride today.


----------



## higgens (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## the2finger (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeez I'm fat. BTW for all you east coasters it was 73 degrees Booya!


----------

